# The Amazing Race padding



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

It has taken me a couple seasons and a few missed episodes to remember to do this before the season starts.....

I always add an hour to the Amazing Race recording....it comes on after 60 Minutes, which comes on after football. It has been my experience that generally the football runs long, thus delaying 60 Minutes and The Amazing Race.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Added an hour and a half for now...


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder, Adding 1.5Hrs is not a problem for the SD version that may become a problem if/when they make it in HD. it is not HD right?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Just checked the listings for Sunday night and it looks like CBS has added a half hour onto the football program schedule. 60 Minutes starts at 7:30 and TAR at 8:30. Not sure if this will stick around all season or is a one shot deal because TAR is 90 minutes.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

What are you talking about? It always starts on time for me.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Just checked the listings for Sunday night and it looks like CBS has added a half hour onto the football program schedule. 60 Minutes starts at 7:30 and TAR at 8:30. Not sure if this will stick around all season or is a one shot deal because TAR is 90 minutes.


This is a one shot deal as CSI: Miami is now on Sunday nights at 10 starting Oct 3rd, so the line up will be 60 Min, TAR, Undercover Boss and CSI: Miami.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

It would be nice for CBS to add that half hour to football every week.....


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

jlb said:


> It would be nice for CBS to add that half hour to football every week.....


Speaking as a maker of Television in the Mountain time zone, NO!

Extra half hour is really messing with our schedule, and if I was into worrying, would be giving me an ulcer right now.

Unless they figured out a better way of dealing with the red headed stepchild that is the mountain time zone, then it might be a good thing.

phox


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

And the last game of the night (SD vs Seattle) still ran 14 minutes over. CBS just can't buy a break, even with a 30 minute buffer.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Why would anyone think it's a good idea to put a "Press Thumbs Up to Record" bug on any CBS Sunday night program ad? Just saw one for TAR.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> Why would anyone think it's a good idea to put a "Press Thumbs Up to Record" bug on any CBS Sunday night program ad? Just saw one for TAR.


Maybe it's a "special" one that includes an hour of padding on the back end.

phox


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

SorenTodd said:


> And the last game of the night (SD vs Seattle) still ran 14 minutes over. CBS just can't buy a break, even with a 30 minute buffer.


I can't stand CBS with regards to football. I understand ratings, but is it really necessary to switch to coverage of every game still being played? They covered like three games which caused the over run even though the first two were over before the end of the football time slot. Meanwhile Fox ended and showed highlights and a weird version of The Simpsons to fill their time slot (intro followed by the final 5 minutes of an episode).


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

HomeUser said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Adding 1.5Hrs is not a problem for the SD version that may become a problem if/when they make it in HD. it is not HD right?


I don't know about your setup, but in my case (simple OTA HD) it doesn't matter. Even though it's filmed in SD, my local station is sending out a 1080i signal. So I'm pretty sure it's going to take up HD-like space on my hard drive  I guess if I had cable I could record an analog version, is that what you're talking about?

Why can't the affiliate switch to SD for a show that is SD? Sure, I guess in theory they've got better upconverting equipment than I've got, but it actually didn't look like it to me last night.


----------



## jtso (Oct 2, 2009)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I can't stand CBS with regards to football. I understand ratings, but is it really necessary to switch to coverage of every game still being played? They covered like three games which caused the over run even though the first two were over before the end of the football time slot. Meanwhile Fox ended and showed highlights and a weird version of The Simpsons to fill their time slot (intro followed by the final 5 minutes of an episode).


And to follow up on this, a look at the ratings from Sunday night shows that CBS' football bleed-over was their highest rated program of the night.

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...ly-wins-against-cbs-abc-strong-premieres.html


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

plateau10 said:


> I don't know about your setup, but in my case (simple OTA HD) it doesn't matter. Even though it's filmed in SD, my local station is sending out a 1080i signal. So I'm pretty sure it's going to take up HD-like space on my hard drive  I guess if I had cable I could record an analog version, is that what you're talking about?
> 
> Why can't the affiliate switch to SD for a show that is SD? Sure, I guess in theory they've got better upconverting equipment than I've got, but it actually didn't look like it to me last night.


 Yes, I am on cable only. I lost my antennas a couple of years ago in a near miss of a tornado. The city ordinances won't let me put them back up 

Just because the channel is digital does not make it HD check the recordings information screen for resolution and size.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

HomeUser said:


> Yes, I am on cable only. I lost my antennas a couple of years ago in a near miss of a tornado. The city ordinances won't let me put them back up


I thought there was a federal regulation that prohibited such an ordinance. I am pretty sure it applied to dishes but I think it also applied to antennas.

Edit: There appear to be some exceptions, but see this for more info: http://www.neighborhoodlink.com/article/Association/FCC_Satellite_Antenna_Regulations

OK, I am now done hijacking this thread for off topic discussion..


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

plateau10 said:


> Why can't the affiliate switch to SD for a show that is SD? Sure, I guess in theory they've got better upconverting equipment than I've got, but it actually didn't look like it to me last night.


CBS doesn't provide an SD feed to the affiliates anymore.

We just pass what they give us, 4:3 content in a 16:9 frame.

Did anyone notice the new season of Undercover Boss is filmed/taped in HD?

Amazing Race can't be far behind.

However, it did take quite a number of seasons before Survivor became HD.

phox


----------

